# Induma milling machine weight???



## Technical Ted (Aug 8, 2020)

I'll most likely be bringing home an Induma milling machine. I'm guessing it's a 1-S, but I'm not sure. I'm trying to determine two numbers:

1- Total weight of the machine fully assembled.
2- Weight of just the base, completely stripped of the other components (table, knee, head, turret, etc.).

I need to make sure I can pick it off the truck when I get it here. I know I can lift a Bridgeport base (fully stripped), because I've done that before, but the base on the Induma looks to be a lot beefier and heavier.

Thanks!
Ted


----------



## jcp (Aug 8, 2020)

We had a S-1 Induma in the shop I worked at. While I can't give you the exact weights you need, I will say it was 20-25% heavier than the 9 x 49 Bridgeport we also had. We moved them both around the shop a couple of times with the same hoists and lifts and it was evident the Induma was heavier.


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 8, 2020)

Another question came to mind as well. Does this machine have metric or imperial hardware/fasteners?

Ted


----------



## jcp (Aug 8, 2020)

Sorry Ted, I don't remember about the fasteners. It's been a bit over 10 years since I retired.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 8, 2020)

It's Italian so it must be metric- Yes? 
-M


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 8, 2020)

markba633csi said:


> It's Italian so it must be metric- Yes?
> -M



Yep, it's Italian and that's why I'm wondering... I guess it comes down to how much of a Bridgeport clone it actually is. I found a manual on line and it clearly shows some of the parts in inch units, but others appear to be metric. From doing research, it appears they made two versions, one for the US market and the other for Europe. I guess I'll find out for myself in a couple of days...   

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 8, 2020)

I would guess that even the US version still has metric fasteners, they probably just give dimensions in both inch and metric units
We need Super Mario to chime in here


----------



## Nutfarmer (Aug 9, 2020)

They are metric ,except the bed takes standard t nuts . They are heavier than a Bridgeport. Would agree with JCP on the weight estimate. Back gear timing belt hard to find was the biggest problems. They will take heavier cuts than a Bridgeport. Fit and finish is better than most Asian machines.


----------



## springer (Aug 9, 2020)

Not the same really, but I have a G. Durour which has a plate on it saying "Made in England for the US" or something to that effect. The table takes 5/8" t nuts but the fasteners for the whole machine are metric.


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 9, 2020)

Nutfarmer said:


> They are metric ,except the bed takes standard t nuts . They are heavier than a Bridgeport. Would agree with JCP on the weight estimate. Back gear timing belt hard to find was the biggest problems. They will take heavier cuts than a Bridgeport. Fit and finish is better than most Asian machines.



Thanks. Any idea where I can get the belt if needed?

Ted


----------



## Nutfarmer (Aug 9, 2020)

I will check the extra belt I have for id  numbers. If I remember correctly my bearing and belt supplier couldn't match the old belt.


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks for the help guys. It's definitely metric; I've got the dirt under my finger nails to prove it!   

I'm still a little concerned about the weight of the base. I brought the table and knee home today in the back of my Toyota Tacoma. I'll be back for the ram/head Wednesday. That leaves the base. The location is ~50 miles away. My Tacoma has a maximum load capacity of ~1000lbs after adding in the driver, etc.. I brought home a Bridgeport base in the back of my old 2014 Tacoma and had no problem at all. That weighs 715 lbs. I crunched the numbers between the total weight of a Bridgeport and a 1-S Induma and the Induma is 1.3x heavier. So, using that as a rough guess, the base would weigh right around 930lbs which my Tacoma should be able to handle. Our plan is to load it carefully and see what it does to my truck and go from there. I'm hoping to be able to bring it home and not pay someone to haul it for me. 

Ted


----------



## jcp (Aug 10, 2020)

I wouldn’t think the Toyota would mind that load.


----------



## JPhillips (Mar 21, 2021)

Nutfarmer said:


> They are metric ,except the bed takes standard t nuts . They are heavier than a Bridgeport. Would agree with JCP on the weight estimate. Back gear timing belt hard to find was the biggest problems. They will take heavier cuts than a Bridgeport. Fit and finish is better than most Asian machines.


I have a Induma mill and for what is is worth it has a Gates back  gear belt #40173, Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Technical Ted (Mar 22, 2021)

Just a heads up for you Induma owners that there is an Induma milling machine group on Facebook.









						Induma Milling Machines | Facebook
					

Forum for owners or operators of Induma Milling Machines.




					www.facebook.com
				




Ted


----------

